# Something to consider...



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_Vb7y8Omf8

Enjoy!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

This is great!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

YEEEAAAH!!! This is GREAT!







I wish we had such a commercial here in America!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

That was awesome!!!!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Love it. 

Is there anyway to isolate something on Youtube so you don't need to worry about a not so suitable one popping up? I have to be extra careful as I post on sites geared for children.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You could always email the person who posted the video and ask them whether they can send you a copy that you can use on your website. Explain WHY you can't just link to the YouTube video.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSLove it.
> 
> Is there anyway to isolate something on Youtube so you don't need to worry about a not so suitable one popping up? I have to be extra careful as I post on sites geared for children.


Yes, click the little button (looks like a gear?) to the right of the "embed" field. Then you can uncheck "Include related videos" and copy the embedding code.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I love it! I also wish we had something like this running in America. 

Yesterday Tessa was talked to twice which really annoyed me. The first wasn't too bad, an overly friendly waitress was asking questions and asked her name, and then said it to her but stopped herself and said "oh I probably shouldn't have done that" 

The second time; I was walking into walmart and my boyfriend was between me and the greeter so she came over to look at Tessa stating she needed to make sure she was "a real service animal" because someone had tried to enter the store earlier with just a regular puppy, claiming to not realize walmart didn't allow pets inside. So then she turns and starts speaking to Tessa pausing to ask permission to pet her (and she's wearing "Working, Do Not Pet" patches on both sides.) It caused Tessa to start whining and wagging her tail, so I quickly explained she can't be pet while working and turned our attention elsewhere.


----------

